# CAN anyone tell about this lathe???



## LandfillLumber (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello, I have a mini lathe near me on craigs list for $100 but can't find much on it any info. would help. How much it is new, looks to have a small chuck on it they also have a min crown 5pc. set of tools for $45 i think I can get both for $150 ish depends really.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/tls/707001835.html
I really want a mini lathe for my basement in winter when its to hard to heat the garage up after I get home from work. Thanks guys as always, Victor


----------



## markgum (Jun 4, 2008)

for the price; I would jump on it.


----------



## sparhawk (Jun 5, 2008)

Victor looks like one of the psi lathes. Guees cause its red[:I]I went on there site and this looks almost the same although i can not find the model number on google. It keeps coming up with the craig list for this item.[?]


----------



## stevers (Jun 5, 2008)

Do some research. $150 could be great for a good lathe or too much for a no name cheapy.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MDWine (Jun 5, 2008)

I just got Draken's old PSI (TurnCrafter) and it is a nice little lathe!
$100 is a good price if it is in good shape, like mine!

JUMP!!


----------



## Wildman (Jun 5, 2008)

That CFE-300 lathe on craigslist might be an earlier version of PSI Turncrafter, don't know. 

Your not getting a handwheel on head stock, and looks like plastic nob & hand wheel on tail stock. While might not be a deal killer if everything else is okay. Just understand might be a PITA  when those plastic pieces break.

Guess am saying would not pay $150 for that lathe. 

Especially when can buy a new Turncrafter for $200+ shipping.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wildman_
> 
> That CFE-300 lathe on craigslist might be an earlier version of PSI Turncrafter, don't know.
> 
> ...



So wat if a knob breaks. It's a lathe. Turn a new one. When I need knobs or handles around the shop, or often the house, I just turn what I need. I usually use Osage Orange because it is tough stuff and I have plenty. But most hardwoods will work satisfactorily and you, sorta, personalize the tool when you do something like that yourself.


----------



## Wildman (Jun 5, 2008)

Rifleman what you have to say is bout making your own handles and nobs absolutely true.

There is definitely a reason for lathes having plastic nobs, hand wheels, and levers. They are designed for light use. Normally wrenches or plyers are the first step in replacing broken plastic parts. 

For $149.95 can buy Grizzly G9247 mini lathe except for red paint looks just like one advertized. For just $20 more dollars could get slightly better lathe with Grizzly H8259 new. 

Bottom line is that used CFE-300 mini lathe worth $150?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm thinking it's a PSI lathe or knock-off...it has the PSI dust chute, for sure...

Versions of the psi lathe are found all over the place - Canadian tire has the same one sold up here in Canada for about 150 - but it's got a lot of cheap plastic parts - tends to fall apart...

Harbor Freight has the same looking lathe for about 110 or so...

Personally, I'd get a new one with warranty instead, or get a full-sized Harbor Freight lathe model 34706...a bit more money, but MAN do I love mine! 

Andrew


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello, guys I messed up the lathe is $99 and the mini crown set is $45 but I figure I can get both for $125 ish not $150 like I put in the post.So is the lathe worth $100, I eamil the person and they say it has 1/3 HP motor and says variable speed. Help should I jump on this???? Thanks, Victor


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 6, 2008)

First off, don't be fooled by the quoted speed range.  I have never seen one of those little VS lathes that went all the way down to zero.  It is more likely that the min. speed will be somewhere between 400 and 700 RPMs.  Probably shouldn't be a deal breaker; but just something you need to be aware of.

Point number 2:  Some of those small lathes may not have a spindle bored to accept Morse taper arbors.  Be sure to check with the seller as not having a MT spindle probably "SHOULD" be a deal breaker at that price.  If it is bored for a MT, it almost certainly will be a #1 MT.  A #2 would be better; but can't expect to get everything for 100 bucks.

$45 for mini chisels......pass at any price unless you know for sure that you want them.  There are a bunch of posts by folks who bought the small tools and switched over to larger tools.  I did, too.  Just don't care for the small tools.

If that chuck is a four jaw scroll chuck, it would cost you about $50 or more to buy a new one and would be a definite plus.

Bottom line.....probably a decent deal; but not necessarily a great deal unless you can get some additional price concession.


----------



## Verne (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't mean to start a flameout but I have a Hickory lathe that I bought at the Houston Woodworking show about 4-5 years ago from a now closed company in NC. At the time it was about $140 with some starter stuff: blanks, glue, pen kits (PSI), sand paper etc. It is still turning and it will go to "0" rpm. NOt the best quality as I have to make sure about the runout and worst of all a #1 morse taper. All in all not a bad lathe, at least until I can justify a newer more expensive one. 
Just my thots,
Vern


----------



## Wildman (Jun 6, 2008)

See nothing wrong with buying a cheap light duty lathe whether new or used as long as your happy with your purchase.  If you donâ€™t already know,  youâ€™ll soon learn to work around short comings that lathe will have. 

Since talking about a used lathe of unknown origin and age, would be nice if had something to compare it with. Closest could come to similar lathe was Grizzly G9247, which cost $150 + shipping new.  PSI, version about $145 + shipping. Pretty sure buying on sales might make these lathes more attractive. 

Hard to expect someone pay $150 for a used lathe of similar capability. The new price of $99 doesnâ€™t excite me too much.  

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g9247


----------



## Jarheaded (Jun 6, 2008)

Even if you just use it as a dedicated buffer, you are ahead. I would grab it quick.


----------



## MURPHY101 (Jun 10, 2008)

the lathe you have shown is very similar in appearance to a mini lathe sold under the barand name Fox Lathe in Europe or to be more precise Ireland. I have one and its ok, the variable speed doesnt zero and it is possib;le to stall such a small motor. Be sure to check the belt hasnt been over tightened as mine had been and i had to have the motor replaced straight off as the motor spindle was slightly bent. A nice machine for small detailed work. tailstock has  atendancy to wander a little.


----------



## batman382 (May 18, 2009)

I also got a "hickory" lithe from a woodworking show in Tampa. The drive belt has worn out, and I need another one. Does anyone know where I can get a drive belt? I really need it. Thanks. If not what can I use as a substitue?


----------



## batman382 (May 18, 2009)

Verne said:


> Don't mean to start a flameout but I have a Hickory lathe that I bought at the Houston Woodworking show about 4-5 years ago from a now closed company in NC. At the time it was about $140 with some starter stuff: blanks, glue, pen kits (PSI), sand paper etc. It is still turning and it will go to "0" rpm. NOt the best quality as I have to make sure about the runout and worst of all a #1 morse taper. All in all not a bad lathe, at least until I can justify a newer more expensive one.
> Just my thots,
> Vern


This is for Vern If the co. is out of business, how do you get a replacement drive belt? I have a "Hickory" lathe, and I need a drive belt. Thanks


----------



## Daniel (May 18, 2009)

If you still have the old belt. measure it and then visit the Grainger catalog. very few pieces of equipment have trully custom belts.
if you do nto have the old belt you can still get measurments for a new one by measuring the distance around the pullies and the width of the tracking surface. harder to do but it works. getting the belt that way may take an actualy visit to Grainger though.


----------



## toolcrazy (May 19, 2009)

Looks like someone grabbed. The link doesn't work any longer.

Opps, this is a real old post. didn't look at the date.


----------

